

How Google can still become the greatest company ever? - _Ashu_
http://www.reddit.com/tb/jqric

======
MattLaroche
Dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2913709>. Also - why link to
Reddit instead directly to the article?

~~~
Arkid
Yes.. Duplicate.Reddit link here makes no sense.

~~~
MattLaroche
To be fair, the Digg link on your submission doesn't make sense to me either.

